# Fax.Drucker,Scanner mit funk



## SameX (30. November 2005)

Hallo liebe leute.
ein bekannter hat sich vor kurzem ein 3in1 Fax.drucker und scanner gerät gekauft
nun will er wissen ob er phne kabel von der telefon buchse zum fax faxen kann so was wie wireless lan nur mit telefon kabel.
mfg
sameX


----------



## Caliterra (2. Dezember 2005)

Wie empfängt der FaxDrucker normalerweise sein Faxsignal?

- ISDN oder Analog?

Benenne mal genau den Hersteller und die Gerätekennung.


----------

